# E2304



## brina1123 (Apr 7, 2008)

HELP! I need a PTO shaft for a Hinomoto E2304. Not having any luck finding one. Will one from another make/model work? Any and all help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Supertime (Mar 17, 2010)

Did you ever get your part?


----------



## brina1123 (Apr 7, 2008)

I had a local welding shop repair it and then sold the tractor.


----------



## jdoming728 (May 28, 2011)

*Parts for My E2304*

I purchased a E2304 used its the 4X4 model and had some broken parts up front in the hub area... Long story short I couldnt find any parts till I found Just Tractor Parts in California and they were able to supply me with what I needed at a 900 price tag. But getting the tractor fro under 5 thousand and with a Buldog 285 on it to boot is not a bad deal and I will have to fix somethings anyways..... I also got my parts manual and operateros manual from them also...Sheafertractor has the owners manual for the same tractor from MF its the 1020 and the 1040 are also close if any of you need any info....Well I thaught Id share....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

brina1123 said:


> I had a local welding shop repair it and then sold the tractor.


What did you relace it with?


----------



## jdoming728 (May 28, 2011)

He got the parts from the same tractor under the same format and they worked perfectly but I can't find out how to replace or fix the steering shaft,,, I can turn it to the right always but only sometimes to the left... Anyone out there know why and what to check.....


----------



## jdoming728 (May 28, 2011)

Never mind took it all apart and got some used parts and new parts from NCW good to go now.


----------

